# Pigeon Perches - Dowel Diameter Poll



## Benjeon (Mar 25, 2021)

A couple questions:

Box perches are my first choice, but also I'm considering adding in some dowel perches and maybe some circles. Reason being, I try to keep in mind what the pigeons are comfortable with and I often see them roosting on the top of telephone poles as well as the wires. So, if I make some perches out of dowels and stair step them it got me wondering what diameter dowel would be the most comfortable for their feet to grip? I thought a poll might be interesting... 

I'd also like to hear what type of perches people prefer to give their birds and why?

Thanks


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

I use platforms and natural branches (over 2”). They don’t like narrow perches, and smooth, uniform dowels can cause issues long term, especially in the heavier birds.


----------



## Benjeon (Mar 25, 2021)

bootface said:


> They don’t like narrow perches, and smooth, uniform dowels can cause issues long term, especially in the heavier birds.


You know, that makes sense. I was having trouble imagining the birds being secure and comfortable on a dowel, but the smoothness is probably more of an issue than the diameter. To think about it , even the electrical wires are coated with rubber which would have better grip. Going to have to re-think this. Thanks. 


bootface said:


> I use platforms and natural branches (over 2”).


Platforms are another interest of mine as well. I have a bandsaw circle-cutting jig and can quickly cut any size circle, - so, trying to come out with a layout for the circles...


----------

